
Activision Removes ORION from Steam - minimaxir
http://steamcommunity.com/games/104900/announcements/detail/834671877728578774
======
kup0
The comments on that thread seem to point to the fact that ORION did clearly
take assets from CoD or recreate them exactly. Example mentioned in one of the
comments: [http://i.imgur.com/ZQeBNGs.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZQeBNGs.png)

So, I'm not so sure Activision is in the wrong here, other than the lack of
transparency with the takedown.

